# Should I?



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

I got this from a person on bb.com



Hey, Great job. Keep up the good work. I am Gary White of Indisputable Muscle. I can't remember if I contacted you before, but I sponsor talent for bodybuilding . I am putting together a teen team in addition to the 5 bodybuilders I already sponsor. This is for real, I am not gay or surfing. I would be interested in having you represent us in the 13-15 division for this next year. Also, with your talent, I would like to help you start preparing for Teen Nationals in a couple of years. I have sponsored 3 teen national competitors, Jason Huh, Mo Elbasouni and Dave Candy. All have done well and are moving up in the ranks. Currently I have 5 bodybuilders, that have comepted and won. I have never had anyone place below first. You are young, but if you have the drive and desire to compete, my sponsorhip covers all food, supplements, training and travel to shows for you and your parents. I would have to speak with your parents. Let them know I contacted you. I am legit, unlike some of the trash on the internet. I hate to contact people this way. We are getting our clothing website up soon, but in teh meantime, you can contact me at *******@yahoo.com[/email]. I am based in Teas and my company is Indisputable Muscle Wear. You can contact my web designer to confirm this at ************, Austin Ortega is his name. Also if you can and want to have your parents call, contact me at *********or ***********. Whatever you do, good luck. The ball is in your court. This is real, so hope you will contact me and I will provide references and people for you to call to confirm this. Gary White


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

IS it worth talking to my dad about?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2006)

Fake!


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

I blanked the numbers out


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

Should you have a gay encounter with an older man under the guise of a business proposition?  Go for it.

Jokes aside, I search Google for the company name "Indisputable Muscle Wear" and it turned up zero matches.  I recommend that you stop talking to that guy.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

your gonna get date raped


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

Should I call the numbers?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

KEFE said:


> Should I call the numbers?



What part of "I recommend that you stop talking to that guy." is so confusing to you? 

No, don't call him.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

ok I got another pm I will post it
THis one is from a different guy


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 18, 2006)

Stop posting your gay pictures online, unless you want to have old guys trying to rape you.


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

this is a quick note to see if you are interested in taking part in a sponsered NABBA project.

If you are then view:
www.nabba.co.uk
www.u-phorm.com

and I will send you further details




^^^^^^^^^^from a different person


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

KEFE said:


> ok I got another pm I will post it
> THis one is from a different guy



this is whats 9/10 gonna happen 

1. you show up
2. you think their was only 1 guy but their are now 5-6
3. you try to run for your life.
4. they catch you.
5. you now get gangbanged 

ROFL.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 18, 2006)

KEFE said:


> ok I got another pm I will post it
> THis one is from a different guy


Okay. You know what?  Fuck it. Keep talking to sexual predators on the Internet.  

Just make sure to be a good date and bring some KY.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Nooooooooooo KEFE, don't do it! I did a search, too, and found nothing. Call the cops if he keep hastling you. The guy just wants to break in a new choir boy, he's a sicko. That's why you will never see me posting an image of me on the internet. I don't need someone trying to love me. I have my cat for that.  Honestly, KEFE stay away from that guy.


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Okay. You know what?  Fuck it. Keep talking to sexual predators on the Internet.
> 
> *Just make sure to be a good date and bring some KY*.



  andi also suggest a straight razor, vasoline(just incase the KY doesnt do the job), and a speedo


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

Ok mister MYSPACE


----------



## KEFE (Sep 18, 2006)

whats KY


----------



## kenwood (Sep 18, 2006)

KEFE said:


> whats KY



lmao, KY is a lube. so things can move easier so it doesnt burn and hurt  . btw i don't have myspace anymore  deleted it weeks ago.


----------



## Bakerboy (Sep 18, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Personal_lubricant


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

I think you should do it, he is not gay at all. I don't even think you need to tell your dad about it.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:


> I think you should do it, he is not gay at all. I don't even think you need to tell your dad about it.


----------



## Trouble (Sep 19, 2006)

Kefe, I also ran a check on this company.  I doubt its legit.  While the offer is tempting, pass it by.  If it sounds too good to be real, it usually is.  Listen to DOMS, he's giving you prudent advice (not on the KY, he has dry humor).

Foremanrules: go study, if you can't answer productively.  

Kenwood, you are one step away from being a nonentity.  Cool it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Foremanrules: go study, if you can't answer productively.
> 
> Kenwood, you are one step away from being a nonentity.  Cool it.


Trouble, it's ok, it was a joke.  This *is *open chat!

He has been told that this was not legit by DOMS and you.  He obviously didn't want to listen so now people are just poking fun.


----------



## aceshigh (Sep 19, 2006)

kefe if he is for real ,,tell him to come and post on here and we will decide if he is for real or not ,,,b verry carefull kefe if he doesnt wanna make some posts on here and intro himself and talk about whats going to happen theres a reason for it


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2006)

I think you should send your portfolio to Marco Garcia, Richard Sandraks manager, he may be able to use some one who can to chinups on the eave of their house.


----------



## GFR (Sep 19, 2006)

Trouble said:


> Foremanrules: go study, if you can't answer productively.


 It was my honest opinion.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:


> kefe if he is for real ,,tell him to come and post on here and we will decide if he is for real or not ,,,b verry carefull kefe if he doesnt wanna make some posts on here and intro himself and talk about whats going to happen theres a reason for it



Yes tell him to come here and talk to Rob/Funky/Trouble/Jodi or Dale.  Maybe they will see if he for real or not for you.


----------



## mrmark (Sep 22, 2006)

Plus he says 'i am not gay or surfing' creates more suspicion. A real agent wouldn't put that in a statement. 

If you're keen on the idea of teen BBing, contact the major supplement companies.


----------



## Richie1888 (Sep 22, 2006)

mate honnestly let this go 

it sounds like by the time hes finished ull have a  arse hole like a clowns pocket 

u know nothing about this guy and nothing about his company the minute u agree he ll need ur dads credit card details or something dead cert

mate i feel bad for u but its like the guys said if it sound too good to be true it usually isnt true

maybe speak to ur dad about it but i cant see him saying anything else 

good luck mate i hope we re wrong and it is legit


----------



## crazy_enough (Sep 22, 2006)

if u do, please refer to :
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=70695


----------



## kenwood (Sep 22, 2006)

I will be seeing you on dateline kefe


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

kenwood said:


> I will be seeing you on dateline kefe



Next on Dateline: The Internet, young teens, and gay sex.  The tragic story of FEFE and Kenwood.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Next on Dateline: The Internet, young teens, and gay sex.  The tragic story of FEFE and Kenwood.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 22, 2006)

Doublebase said:


>



It's nice of you to use the "I'm taking it in the mouth" emoticon.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 22, 2006)

DOMS said:


> It's nice of you to use the "I'm taking it in the mouth" emoticon.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

tHE GUY WAS A SEX OFFENDER


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

KEFE said:


> tHE GUY WAS A SEX OFFENDER



Ahahahahahaha, how did you find out?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 12, 2006)

No shit.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

Because another bodybuilder from the sight that has been getting these told me about it.He also got one that i got a couple of days ago about this guy with a ferrarri.the guy tryed to get him to take a ride in it with him.He stopped contacting him now.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

An updated pic of me


----------



## nsimmons (Nov 12, 2006)

KEFE said:


> An updated pic of me




When did this turn into a NAMBLA site?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 12, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> When did this turn into a NAMBLA site?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)

He actually looks pretty decent for a kid his age.


----------



## nsimmons (Nov 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> He actually looks pretty decent for a kid his age.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)

nsimmons said:


>


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

Arm


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

I am getting around 200 grams of protein a day now.I might take christmas week off...I need a break sometime soon.I dont wanna have a break on thanksgiving because i can get more food on thanksgiving.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

www.freewebs.com/bulldogkevin


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

www.myspace.com/bodybuilderkevin


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)

Kefe, don't use your real name.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Kefe, don't use your real name.



He didn't, he used Kevin instead.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 12, 2006)

*why are you looking at the ceiling? *




KEFE said:


>


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 12, 2006)

Do you live in a hotel?  Who has a blowdryer hanger in their house?


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 12, 2006)

Prince said:


> *why are you looking at the ceiling? *



it makes him cum faster.


----------



## KEFE (Nov 12, 2006)

Cuz i dont want a lot of shaddow on my chest.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)

KEFE said:


> Cuz i dont want a lot of shaddow on my chest.


True, those ears you have cast a mighty shadow.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Witmaster (Nov 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


He's not quite tan enough.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)

*humming the song "girl from ipenima"*


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 12, 2006)

Witmaster said:


> He's not quite tan enough.


I tried.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## Mista (Nov 12, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>


----------



## Nachez (Nov 12, 2006)

kenwood said:


> this is whats 9/10 gonna happen
> 
> 1. you show up
> 2. you think their was only 1 guy but their are now 5-6
> ...



sounds like an OZ episode.


----------



## Spud (Nov 12, 2006)

Bazooka Tooth said:


>



what. the. fuck.


----------



## viet_jon (Nov 12, 2006)

min0 lee said:


>


----------



## vinceforheismen (Nov 12, 2006)

the worst thats gunna happan is gunna be..............

ur gunna have a sore butthole for a couple days. thats not that bad. i say call him!


----------

